# Hard drive activity with LR ver 6.14



## cristphoto (Mar 17, 2018)

Operating System: Win 7 pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 6.14

Whenever I add or delete a couple photos from Lightroom I notice the hard drive light seems to stay active for several minutes. I also have Adobe Elements 2018 and when in the Organizer section of that program if I do the same add or delete its only lit for a couple seconds. My Elements catalog only has about 1500 photos while my Lightroom catalog has about 20,000. I optimize my Lightroom catalog once a week if that matters.  Do I have something set up wrong in Lightroom?  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 18, 2018)

cristphoto said:


> Operating System: Win 7 pro
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 6.14
> 
> Whenever I add or delete a couple photos from Lightroom I notice the hard drive light seems to stay active for several minutes. I also have Adobe Elements 2018 and when in the Organizer section of that program if I do the same add or delete its only lit for a couple seconds. My Elements catalog only has about 1500 photos while my Lightroom catalog has about 20,000. I optimize my Lightroom catalog once a week if that matters.  Do I have something set up wrong in Lightroom?  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.



The way Windows caches disk access is a function of Windows.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

